

New Apple music subscription $10/month? - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2010/10/new-apple-music-subscription-rumor-pegs-price-at-10month.ars

======
gjm11
New _rumoured_ Apple music subscription: $10/month. (The Ars Technica headline
says it's a rumour. The HN headline doesn't. Naughty.)

~~~
shawndumas
Agreed: Added a '?'...

